# Now THIS is a cool toy!



## evangilder (Sep 26, 2006)

Check it out, an RC plane with a camera and VR goggles. The next best thing to the real thing. This is really cool!

The Raw Feed: VR Gear Makes RC Airplane the Coolest Toy Ever


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 26, 2006)

That is awesome! I bet if he sold it he could make a lot of money on it.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks awesome, bet it cost a bundle though.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 26, 2006)

Not only does it look like a lot of fun, but think of the military use of that too.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 26, 2006)

Cool! Wonder how much money and time he put into that.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 26, 2006)

evangilder said:


> Not only does it look like a lot of fun, but think of the military use of that too.



you mean the military can check out naked chicks sunbathing instead of Joe Public  but na this's what we've already got UAVs for........


----------

